# Looking for a Sweeper in Grand Rapids Mi



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

We are looking to sub out some sweeping work in the Grand Rapids are. If interested please pm.


----------



## Snowshow (Nov 22, 2002)

Sent a pm a few days ago and have not gotten any response...are you serious and still looking?


----------

